# Funding for treatment



## jackieallum (Sep 17, 2014)

Please delete.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

PDSA? They treat for free if she qualifies, but can be a bit funny if you've been somewhere else first.

I am of the view if you can't even afford a vet consulting fee that you shouldn't have a pet.  Which I know is no good after the fact, but if all else fails she may have to sign her dog over the ownership of the RSPCA so it can get treatment, but obviously she'd lose the dog.

ETA She could also try Celia Hammond, but would still need to pay for some of the treatment.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Will her regular vet not offer her a payment plan? Has she contacted any other local vets & asked for this to be a consideration?

Can she get a 0% credit card, pay for treatment using that then pay the balance before the interest free period ends? There are cards out there offering 0% for 12mths (or more) so she would have plenty of time to get this paid

Tbh it's not for organisations to help her as she is ultimately responsible for her dog & should have made arrnagements in case he required treatment

What exactly is wrong with her dog? What has the RSPCA diagnosed?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

If you dont know what the dog has or how much it will cost why are you fundraising? sorry to be so harsh but they may have said it could be up to £500 but it could just be £100, then where would the extra go? in her pocket?

I dont want to sound mean just a genuine question. As you have seen a vet and had a consultation they must have given you some idea of what the dog has?


----------

